# Free wedding photography in aid of Cancer Research



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Posted this in the Fertility through Cancer section but a lot of people know of people who are affected by cancer so thought I'd post this here too:

Just wanted to draw some publicity to a charity event taking place all over the country where wedding photographers are photographing a special couple's wedding for free later on in the year where the couple have been affected by cancer in some way. The couple just need to raise some money for Cancer Research in exchange.

Full details as follows:

Photographers of the Society of Wedding and Portrait Photographers (SWPP) from all over Britain have pledged to donate a day of their time for free in October, November or December 2009 for any deserving couples who are willing to raise money for Cancer Research UK. One couple from each county will be chosen by the Liaison Officer for that county and the Liaison Officer will then get in touch with the photographers in that area who have volunteered to help to see who is available on the couple's date. Each Couple will be asked to raise as much money as they can via the Just Giving Page http://www.justgiving.com/photographers4charity. The couple will need to pledge to raise at least £300 but if they have 30 guests coming to their wedding it would mean only £10 donation from each couple. The couple that raises the most money for Cancer Research UK will get a wonderful prize of a very special wedding album.

The photographer will work the whole day for free and the couple will receive, as a minimum, a DVD of photographs from the day. Some photographers will give them more but this is up to the individual photographer. Full details may be viewed on the Photographers4Charity website:

http://www.photographers4charity.co.uk/

Any questions please pm me. I am the liaison officer for Berkshire.

Kind regards

Alli


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Just bumping up!

The event has now been changed where the wedding does not have to specifically take place in October, November or December as long as the photographer is available on the chosen wedding date.

Alli


----------

